

FCC Wants National Database of Broadband Users - stfu
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-tech/post/fccs-genachowski-proposes-broadband-reform/2012/01/09/gIQA7CaflP_blog.html

======
kevinstubbs
I thought the article was just about extending broadband internet to low-
income households. Where does it talk of indexing all broadband users? There
would be a national database of broadband users _in the Lifeline program_ ,
but it's to "prevent duplicate billing" from seperate service providers. Since
Lifeline is a government service, it is to be expected that they keep a list
of customers... If households don't want to be in this list, they will have to
pay full price for internet service. This service isn't being forced upon
them, anyways.

